# Visual Effects of Cannabis (What do you see?)



## socaliboy (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, *I'm stoned as shit right now*, on a mystery strain...and the high is *so clear* it is unbelievable! I can really notice the visual effects of the strain, but often I start tripping a little and get that heart rush "wake up" feeling.

Anyway, visually this stuff is awesome. Everything seems ambiant, subtle glow, like a well shot art house film. *Colors are so vibrant they 'feel' edited. I'm in a dark room, with a movie going in the background and I'm sitting here lying in front of my laptop gliding in and out of focus like the apeture on a camera lens.* The colors and mood are similar to cruising through NY City in a car/cab with friends at night, but with the harmony and solitude of being alone.

I don't and have never hullucinated when high on cannabis, but always experience deep visual effects like this. Anyone else share a similar experience.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 18, 2011)

smoking snapper after snapper after snapper, prolly smoked an 8th to myself, i was so baked watching family guy where marilyn manson was talking to chris about "rebelling" and seen the cartoon as if it was drawn in layers.. like almost 3D to a point, each color was separated and and had its own depth, it looked like family guy was almost fake.. although it didnt last for long it never happened to me again. idk what kind of weed i had (maybe sour d or some trainwrek) but it was a bomb ass visual as seen thru my eyes.. kinda hard to describe but i wish it would happen to me again


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 18, 2011)

I been stoned so long I can't remember , what was the question ?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone else ever experience this? When high during a social situation or watching television (with humann characters), I have noticed I am drawn/attracted to woman differently. Almost like I connect to a girl almost if we are "cosmically-bound-together", being together with a girl is amazing and my life feels complete. Truely unexplainable unless experience when stoned as shit.

Also this brings the other notion that I have noticed when high, is that I feel I can project myself from males like we all have a single consiousness. And females feel different, really Venus and Mars situation almost as though we are all just projections of "two selfs" an Adam and Eve even. Think about it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 19, 2011)

i quit smoking for an experiment im doing on myself 43 days ago... but remembering when i was high, i was able to look at women without sexual attraction much easier than when i was straight. like i can appreciate people for who they are and am more curious about them rather than just looking at the physical aspect of them. being straight for the past month and a half... been more and more on the prowl lol. hopefully that will change over time.


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes. I used to get them terrible, the first few years of smoking everynow and then. Id just get intolerably baked it was awesome. There would be yellow and purple swirls everywhere, some odd hallucinations like forgetting what house I'm in, how high the ceiling is.. All when its dimmed or no lighting though.. Nowadays though that kinda stuff only happens if I've taken some kind of psychedelic within a days radius. Like if I were to smoke right now itd bring back the acid quite a bit


----------



## Steven.Tyler77 (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't experienced any visual effects so far (and I do want to experience them, damn it!). Usually it's the perception of music that gets very altered to me, like I get to hear tones I never heard before in songs I otherwise know so well or I hear the whole music in 3D. Visual perception stays pretty much the same, but it feels like everything I see (even things I've known for some years) is new and very interesting to me...

Does one need to get very very baked out of his mind in order to experience visual effects? It's true that I only got moderately high so far, never got stoned out of my mind (I've only recently got myself introduced to pot).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2011)

I too would like to find visual weed. I have only rarely experienced something I'd call a definite weed-induced visual, and those were subtle. Acoustic effects I've had more often, but still sporadically. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2011)

...synesthesia happens. I see purple when I am centered. Playing drums really gets it going. I lose immediate (visual) focus and drift off, and then it starts.


----------



## grow space (Dec 29, 2011)

Iv been taken back to a half dosage shroom trip so to say...it was something like 2 years ago when i noticed it, and it continued for some time.....It was amazing !!!! now when i smoke some good bud, i can close my eyes and see swirls and some fractions of geometrical shapes....But it really is all thanks to to my shroom and acid trips i think that gave me this extra edge when i smoke my herb..


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 29, 2011)

Funny, I smoked some Sweet Island Skunk and as I was sitting there I noticed that my eyes were playing tricks on me, like a camera lens pulling objects closer, then back away... very surreal. I need to get some more of this shit!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw this:


----------



## stonerman (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive never heard of anybody hallucinating or enhanced visual effects from marijuana. Are you sure its 100 percent marijuana? lol dealers will put all sorts of shit in weed to make more money. Ever heard of weed laced with bombing fluid? (the shit dead people are filled with). Well its pretty common actually, it adds to the marijuana high. If you smoke to much you could potentially end up hospitalized though.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 2, 2012)

stonerman said:


> Ive never heard of anybody hallucinating or enhanced visual effects from marijuana. Are you sure its 100 percent marijuana? lol dealers will put all sorts of shit in weed to make more money. Ever heard of weed laced with bombing fluid? (the shit dead people are filled with). Well its pretty common actually, it adds to the marijuana high. *If you smoke to much you could potentially end up hospitalized though*.



*...or dead.* Just think of the time you'd save the bomber!

...sooo, bombing fluid, eh? You could solidify that process by reading a little more 

Ok...sorry. Here man, it's _embalming_ - and that fluid = formaldehyde = highly carcinogenic = no more sales later


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)

Fortunately the formaldehyde either evaporates from or reacts with proteins in the weed ... The major health "risk" is an icky taste, leading to selection of a more honest supplier ... cn


----------



## thegersman (Jan 2, 2012)

I see Jesus all the time in my vape


----------

